
Reduce LinkedIn Spam with This Profile Headline - ksowocki
http://owocki.com/reduce-linkedin-spam-profile-headline/
======
herbturbo
I changed my first name on LinkedIn to my full name and my last name to "." so
that while my name still reads correctly to humans, bulk messages start with
Hello <full name> and I can bin them accordingly.

~~~
ksowocki
That's a pretty clever hack. Do you mind if I add it to a list of hacks at the
end of the article?

~~~
herbturbo
Not at all!

------
dudul
Interesting. I did add something similar to what's describe in this post, but
I added it at the bottom of my profile in the "advice for contacting Dudul"
section. I did not see any real difference in spam.

I'm hesitant to using the "Summary" for that, but I'll try moving the "Advice
for contacting" to the top, see if it helps.

~~~
ksowocki
I had the same thing before adding this to my summary. No one ever saw it. I
think this is because recruiters only do keyword-search on profiles (if that).
No one reads your entire profile.

------
untog
I just deleted my LinkedIn profile. I'm yet to experience a negative
consequence from it.

~~~
ksowocki
Have you job hunted since then?

------
taternuts
There's a typo in there: "... research project iff they..."

~~~
pdevr
I think he meant "if and only if" (iff):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/If_and_only_if](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/If_and_only_if)

~~~
ksowocki
Correct.

